
Microsoft Accidentally Sends Secret File On Journalist, To That Journalist. Oops - immad
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/03/28/microsoft-accidentally-sends-secret-file-on-journalist-to-that-journalist/
======
Constantine
Hilarious! While it is obvious for a company to keep tabs on how to act around
certain news fiends it is amazing that someone would send those notes to the
person.

This is truly a laugh riot.

------
staunch
What's scary is this reveals how Microsoft basically wrote a Wired story. Yet
another reason why "blogs" will win out, not even Microsoft can control them
all.

